# Stuck setting up Paper White



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I'm at the stage of choosing a wi fi network and password.  Search turned up four wi fi networks.  Could not connect with any of them.  What is an acceptable password and how do you do numerals?  What do I do if I cannot connect to wi fi?  This is my first Kindle.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Do you have your own wifi?
Or are you trying to use public wifi?
If it is yours, select your network,  then enter the password on the side of your modem.    For numbers tap  the 123 button.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Do you have your own wifi?
> Or are you trying to use public wifi?
> If it is yours, select your network, then enter the password on the side of your modem. For numbers tap the 123 button.


I don't really know about wifi in my apartment. I have a modem for cable. There is no place to enter a password on the modem.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson Owen said:


> I don't really know about wifi in my apartment. I have a modem for cable. There is no place to enter a password on the modem.


You do not enter the password on the modem. Your password is probably on the side of the modem. It will be a sticker.

It is the password you use to connect to any of your Wi-Fi devices.

Example: your network is probably com then numbers. Password is usually a 10 digit string of numbers.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> You do not enter the password on the modem. Your password is probably on the side of the modem. It will be a sticker.
> 
> It is the password you use to connect to any of your Wi-Fi devices.
> 
> Example: your network is probably com then numbers. Password is usually a 10 digit string of numbers.


I don't have wifi devices. There are five long strings of numbers sitting over bar codes on the back and bottom of the modem. Nothing marked password, one marked SN (serial number?). Maybe I bought the wrong paperwhite, or the wrong Kindle? I'd be happy to plug the thing into my pc and download an ebook. Simple tech is best tech, with me. Thanks, Cindy.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

In that case, your modem may not have wifi.  Now I will give you the next best advice.  Take your paper white out for a cup of coffee at McDonald's.    They have free wifi.  Or take it to the hardware store (Lowe's or home Depot. )  or Best buy. Or a higher end motel with a restaurant.  All have wifi.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

You either need to add a wifi router, and the fact that you didn't know you needed suggests that you might not be comfortable doing so.  You need to talk to your neighbors about getting access to their wifi network for your Kindle.  You need to get comfortable downloading your books to your computer, and then cabling them over to your Kindle, or you need to consider trading your wifi Kindle in on one with a 3g connection.

Elaine
Oklahoma


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> In that case, your modem may not have wifi. Now I will give you the next best advice. Take your paper white out for a cup of coffee at McDonald's. They have free wifi. Or take it to the hardware store (Lowe's or home Depot. ) or Best buy. Or a higher end motel with a restaurant. All have wifi.


I live in the boonies as far as those places go. Not a practical option.



ElaineOK said:


> You either need to add a wifi router, and the fact that you didn't know you needed suggests that you might not be comfortable doing so. You need to talk to your neighbors about getting access to their wifi network for your Kindle. You need to get comfortable downloading your books to your computer, and then cabling them over to your Kindle, or you need to consider trading your wifi Kindle in on one with a 3g connection.
> 
> Elaine
> Oklahoma


I actually have a router but there is no room for it on my desk. How would 3G work? Can I use my present paperwhite to "slide" books over to it from a download to my pc?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

No you cannot slide books over.
3G  works off of cell towers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm confused by your description of being "in the boonies" when your profile says you're in Brookly.  But, never mind. 

Your internet comes in on a cable and plugs into a modem which has a wire OUT that goes to your computer.  Apparently, your modem is not also a wifi router/broadcaster. To get WiFi in your apartment, what you'll have to do is get a WiFi router and connect it between the modem and your computer. Then follow the instructions for setting it up. Nowadays they're nearly foolproof and it'll even prompt you to set up a password that's secure but not to difficult to remember. (FWIW, the wifi router does not need to be 'on your desk', it can sit next to your modem on the floor or wherever.)

Once you've done that you can use the wireless capabilities of the new device.

Books that you already have on your previous device are generally coded FOR that device -- whether you downloaded them directly or via your computer. So if you copy them to the new device, you'll see 'em listed, but they won't open. But you can download, via your computer, a new copy for your new device, and load it via a physical USB connection.

It does sound like you have neighbors who have wifi and have, wisely, protected their network.  If you know any of them well enough you could do one of two things: ask one of them to help you set up your router OR ask if you can use the password for their network on you kindle. If they're pretty much strangers, I wouldn't suggest the second option. At least, if a stranger asked me that, my answer would be 'no, but do you need help setting up yours?'


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm confused by your description of being "in the boonies" when your profile says you're in Brookly. But, never mind.
> 
> Your internet comes in on a cable and plugs into a modem which has a wire OUT that goes to your computer. Apparently, your modem is not also a wifi router/broadcaster. To get WiFi in your apartment, what you'll have to do is get a WiFi router and connect it between the modem and your computer. Then follow the instructions for setting it up. Nowadays they're nearly foolproof and it'll even prompt you to set up a password that's secure but not to difficult to remember. (FWIW, the wifi router does not need to be 'on your desk', it can sit next to your modem on the floor or wherever.)
> 
> ...


Brooklyn is not all downtown. It's like a small country. I live in a location where everything is spread out, convenient if you own a motor vehicle. I own a router, but as mentioned earlier, I have no place for it in my work space--never used it, it sits in a box. I live two blocks from a T-Mobile relay station, so I get excellent cell phone service indoors. Exchanging the wifi for 3G might be one solution. However, I cannot expect always to live this close to a 3G tower. What I can expect is to always have cable. If the basic Kindle works with cable, then that's the Kindle for me, even if the screen is not as luminous as a paper white.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> Brooklyn is not all downtown. It's like a small country. I live in a location where everything is spread out, convenient if you own a motor vehicle. I own a router, but as mentioned earlier, I have no place for it in my work space--never used it, it sits in a box. I live two blocks from a T-Mobile relay station, so I get excellent cell phone service indoors. Exchanging the wifi for 3G might be one solution. However, I cannot expect always to live this close to a 3G tower. What I can expect is to always have cable. If the basic Kindle works with cable, then that's the Kindle for me, even if the screen is not as luminous as a paper white.


Any of the kindles can be loaded via a physical connection with the computer, as far as I am aware. For me, it defeats the purpose of the kindle because it's no longer wireless, but I get what you're saying. You should still be able to download books via your computer and transfer them to the device. BUT, before you can do that, you have to get it registered with Amazon and for that you need to connect wirelessly. Is there a public library, maybe that has free wireless, or as Cin mentioned some coffee shop. OR talk to a neighbor about using their network briefly.

If you don't intend to every buy/download books from Amazon, you don't have to actually finish the registration. But, again, you're sort of crippling it, in my opinion. Some folks are quite happy, though, to use the thing without ever registering it to an Amazon account. They get compatible books from other sites.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Any of the kindles can be loaded via a physical connection with the computer, as far as I am aware. For me, it defeats the purpose of the kindle because it's no longer wireless, but I get what you're saying. You should still be able to download books via your computer and transfer them to the device. BUT, before you can do that, you have to get it registered with Amazon and for that you need to connect wirelessly. Is there a public library, maybe that has free wireless, or as Cin mentioned some coffee shop. OR talk to a neighbor about using their network briefly.
> 
> If you don't intend to every buy/download books from Amazon, you don't have to actually finish the registration. But, again, you're sort of crippling it, in my opinion. Some folks are quite happy, though, to use the thing without ever registering it to an Amazon account. They get compatible books from other sites.


I do want to download books from Amazon and I certainly can get to a branch library. To me, the essence of Kindle is its portability and small size. As an author, Amazon/Kindle allows me to publish stories of an awkward length, previously gathering dust on my shelves, between 7k and 30k words, too short for a paperbook and too long for a short story in a magazine. However you load the device, it's an enormous advance in publishing/reading.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Most libraries have wifi now, so I'd try to go a library, and connect to the network there, in order to complete registration. Otherwise, whenever you can get to a McDonald's, Panera, Lowe's, Dunkin Donuts, Barnes and Noble... 

If you want to exchange for 3G, the 3G one works with 3G, with wifi, and with putting books on with a cord from your computer. The wifi one works with wifi and putting books on with a cord from your computer. 

If you want to not have to put books on with a cord, it sounds like the 3G one would be a better match for you in general, even if you are planning to travel or move. It can download books directly to it wherever cellphones get signal, and that's pretty widespread - I only rarely hit deadspots for either my kindle or my phone.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

You need to hook up a wireless router  easy job to accomplish.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I would hook up the router.  It's easy to do on your computer.  I live in a tiny apartment in Manhattan and have the router next to my modem -- yeah, my apartment has some clutter, but the modem and router are necessary clutter.  My landline phone is next to it as well.

Other than that, I'd use a cafe like Dunkin' Donuts or Starbucks to connect to wi-fi to register your kindle.  I wouldn't ask neighbors.

Having wi-fi network is so useful.  I didn't think of getting the router until I bought a mini-laptop (which I don't use any more).  I use it with my regular laptop (saves me from having to use ethernet cable from laptop to modem), tablets and fire tv box (also useful if I had Roku, Apple TV or the respective sticks).  I will be using it for my Amazon echo when it arrives, and will need it if  I ever buy a wi-fi speaker, such as a Sonos.

Good luck and let us know when you've connected your kindle to wi-fi for registering it.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

mlewis78 said:


> I would hook up the router. It's easy to do on your computer. I live in a tiny apartment in Manhattan and have the router next to my modem -- yeah, my apartment has some clutter, but the modem and router are necessary clutter. My landline phone is next to it as well.
> 
> Other than that, I'd use a cafe like Dunkin' Donuts or Starbucks to connect to wi-fi to register your kindle. I wouldn't ask neighbors.
> 
> ...


I also use wireless for my printer.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Tuttle said:


> Most libraries have wifi now, so I'd try to go a library, and connect to the network there, in order to complete registration. Otherwise, whenever you can get to a McDonald's, Panera, Lowe's, Dunkin Donuts, Barnes and Noble...
> 
> If you want to exchange for 3G, the 3G one works with 3G, with wifi, and with putting books on with a cord from your computer. The wifi one works with wifi and putting books on with a cord from your computer.
> 
> If you want to not have to put books on with a cord, it sounds like the 3G one would be a better match for you in general, even if you are planning to travel or move. It can download books directly to it wherever cellphones get signal, and that's pretty widespread - I only rarely hit deadspots for either my kindle or my phone.


Thanks for that clear description. How easy is it to exchange products on Amazon?



mlewis78 said:


> I would hook up the router. It's easy to do on your computer. I live in a tiny apartment in Manhattan and have the router next to my modem -- yeah, my apartment has some clutter, but the modem and router are necessary clutter. My landline phone is next to it as well.
> 
> Other than that, I'd use a cafe like Dunkin' Donuts or Starbucks to connect to wi-fi to register your kindle. I wouldn't ask neighbors.
> 
> ...


I hear you talking about clutter. How high are books and papers piled on your fridge? And you still have a land line? Maybe I'll have wifi in a larger apartment.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Just go to Amazon and request an exchange. 

Now I know you didn't ask me but my table has about a foot of books stacked up.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I hear you talking about clutter. How high are books and papers piled on your fridge? And you still have a land line? Maybe I'll have wifi in a larger apartment.
[/quote]

I have my dish drainer on top of the refrigerator, so no books. Used to have many more books in piles on the floor around the sofa, but I got rid of a big chunk of them, so I only have one pile now. These are books that a friend has bought me for christmases and birthdays over the past 5 years.

I use my land line more than I use my cell phone. The reception is much clearer. Cell phone is for emergencies and travel.

My router is smaller than the modem.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Hudson Owen said:


> I'm at the stage of choosing a wi fi network and password.  Search turned up four wi fi networks. Could not connect with any of them. What is an acceptable password and how do you do numerals? What do I do if I cannot connect to wi fi? This is my first Kindle.


When you bring up a list of wifi networks using the Kindle's Settings, those networks have their own passwords. You have to be a subscriber or have some other relation to the wifi host to get the password. Then, when you tap its name and it is checked, you'll be required to log in. Enter the password in your Kindle and you should be connected. The Kindle saves the password so when you log in again, you may only have to tap the OK button or whatever on the screen.

One place where you may be able get wifi is in a branch of the Brooklyn Public Library. I believe they provide free wifi in every branch; the New York Public Library certainly does. The user ID for login is the bar code on your BPL library card and the password is your PIN.

You may not need to have wifi access at home. I don't. I go to the library now and then for updates and downloads; the rest of the time I have "airplane mode" turned on, to save the battery. Indeed, I could probably do without wifi completely. After downloading an ebook to the computer, I can copy it to the Kindle by connecting to a USB jack and copying the ebook's file to the Kindle's Documents folder.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

From what Hudson has described, sound to me like getting a 3G Kindle and being done with it is the best way for him to go, as long as he can do it without much financial sacrifice. I think that's a good idea.

The simplest way is just to contact Amazon customer service, and I'll bet they will be helpful.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

John F said:


> When you bring up a list of wifi networks using the Kindle's Settings, those networks have their own passwords. You have to be a subscriber or have some other relation to the wifi host to get the password. Then, when you tap its name and it is checked, you'll be required to log in. Enter the password in your Kindle and you should be connected. The Kindle saves the password so when you log in again, you may only have to tap the OK button or whatever on the screen.
> 
> One place where you may be able get wifi is in a branch of the Brooklyn Public Library. I believe they provide free wifi in every branch; the New York Public Library certainly does. The user ID for login is the bar code on your BPL library card and the password is your PIN.
> 
> You may not need to have wifi access at home. I don't. I go to the library now and then for updates and downloads; the rest of the time I have "airplane mode" turned on, to save the battery. Indeed, I could probably do without wifi completely. After downloading an ebook to the computer, I can copy it to the Kindle by connecting to a USB jack and copying the ebook's file to the Kindle's Documents folder.


News Flash!

The computer guy came over in the cold to fix my pc. It didn't take him long to do that, so I showed him my router that had been sitting in box for years. I can't remember why I bought it. Anyway, the guy hooked it up and gave me a home name and password, I think. Now I have my own wifi. I'll work with it tonight and see if I can register my Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news, Hudson!

Betsy


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I have wi-fi.  Now the trouble begins.  I'm trying to conduct a simple search to find a kindle book to download to my device.  I tap on search function to get a keyboard to search for a book by title, just like a simple google search, right?  But I don't get the keyboard.  Actually, I got it once, misspelled a word, and that was the last I saw of the keyboard.  The kindle keeps trying to guess what I want, and failing miserably.  Why doesn't search mean a keyboard search?

So I plugged the paperwhite into my usb port to see what would happen, and now it's charging.  It says: "If you want to read or shop on your Kindle while continuing to charge over USB, please keep the USB cable attached, but eject your Kindle from your computer."  Pray tell, how do you eject your Kindle from your computer?

I just want a simple device that responds to simple instructions.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Hudson Owen said:


> Why doesn't search mean a keyboard search?
> 
> Pray tell, how do you eject your Kindle from your computer?


1) It does. It's a keyword search that includes Amazon books you own as well as books available to buy through Amazon. If the keyboard doesn't show up, maybe a restart (go to home, press menu, select settings, press menu again, then select restart) will fix it. If you just connected to wifi, the PW may still be indexing at this point.

2) On your desktop, a Kindle icon will show up when the Kindle is connected via usb. If windows, right click (or press apple key for mac) and select, "Eject" to disconnect your kindle.

A call to Kindle CS (1-866-321-8851) may come in handy, if you wish to avoid coursing your questions through the Board. Hope this helps though.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Brownskins said:


> 1) It does. It's a keyword search that includes Amazon books you own as well as books available to buy through Amazon. If the keyboard doesn't show up, maybe a restart (go to home, press menu, select settings, press menu again, then select restart) will fix it. If you just connected to wifi, the PW may still be indexing at this point.
> 
> 2) On your desktop, a Kindle icon will show up when the Kindle is connected via usb. If windows, right click (or press apple key for mac) and select, "Eject" to disconnect your kindle.
> 
> ...


Don't see the Kindle icon on my desktop. I'll give customer service a try. Thanks.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson, it will be in task bar on the right hand side for ejecting.
Two ways to find the kindle icon.  Go to control panel and it will be under external devices.  Or go to my documents and look on the left hand side.  
It is not on your desktop.


----------



## ct85711 (Jan 25, 2015)

I can say from personal experience, if you do exchange for 3G, that you shouldn't have much problem getting a signal.  I was able to get a 3G signal throughout the US, and in a couple different countries.  Purchasing books while in other countries can get tricky due to regional availability restrictions, but it is possible.  I tested this out by buying some books from Amazon in China, Bahrain, and in Peru.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Hudson, it will be in task bar on the right hand side for ejecting.
> Two ways to find the kindle icon. Go to control panel and it will be under external devices. Or go to my documents and look on the left hand side.
> It is not on your desktop.


Yes. Under Devices & Printers I see a Kindle device and a right click gives me the option to eject. Now I am stuck on a dictionary page. "Press, hold and release a word to see what it means." I press, hold and release on the circled word, and nothing happens. I tap at the top, the bottom, left and right, and swipe. I turn the device off and back on and land on the same dictionary page. There doesn't seem to be a reliable way to get the tool bar, get home, do anything.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson,  restart it.  Press and hold the power button until it goes off.  Then turn it back on.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

cinisajoy said:


> Hudson, restart it. Press and hold the power button until it goes off. Then turn it back on.


When I turn it back on, I get the same page I was on when I turned it off.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

On your computer,  go to Amazon,  click on the help page and use the call me feature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Phone numbers for Amazon support are in the sticky post at the top of this board, or here's the US number:
In the US: 1-866-321-8851

It sounds like you're stuck on the tutorial, if there's a circled word.

Try restarting the device--and I don't mean just turn it on and off--hold the power key down until the device screen flashes several times and you get the tree screen.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Phone numbers for Amazon support are in the sticky post at the top of this board, or here's the US number:
> In the US: 1-866-321-8851
> 
> It sounds like you're stuck on the tutorial, if there's a circled word.
> ...


And don't have it connected to anything or plugged in when you do it.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Hudson Owen said:


> Yes. Under Devices & Printers I see a Kindle device and a right click gives me the option to eject.





Brownskins said:


> On your desktop, a Kindle icon will show up when the Kindle is connected via usb.
> A call to Kindle CS (1-866-321-8851) may come in handy, if you wish to avoid coursing your questions through the Board.


My bad - on my iMac, the Kindle icon shows up on the desktop. I forgot that for Windows, it will only be under Devices and Printers or if you use the Windows explorer folder view.
Kindle CS will be able to walk you through everything.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I spent an hour on the phone with a cust serv rep and was unable to connect to my local wifi via my router, as we talked.  I have a password but apparently not a proper name for the wifi channel, so no wifi even though the router seems to be operating properly.  Via USB cable, I downloaded an ebook to my Kindle (G) drive, but only a 1kb shortcut, not a zip file, which is gibberish when I try to open it either in the G drive or in my documents.  I do not understand why the entire ebook did not download.  That is where I am tonight.  Thanks for your support.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Hudson Owen said:


> Don't see the Kindle icon on my desktop. I'll give customer service a try. Thanks.


For what it's worth, neither do I. (I'm a Windows XP user.) What I do see is an icon in the system tray for Safely Remove Hardware. If you do, click on that and a small window will pop up listing "Mass Storage Devices" and assigning drive letters to each. You may have only one, which will be the Kindle; if you have others, such as an external hard drive, the Kindle will be the latest, at the top of the list. Click on it and shortly you will see another pop-up saying "Safe to Remove Hardware." Now you can unplug the Kindle from your computer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> I spent an hour on the phone with a cust serv rep and was unable to connect to my local wifi via my router, as we talked. I have a password but apparently not a proper name for the wifi channel, so no wifi even though the router seems to be operating properly. Via USB cable, I downloaded an ebook to my Kindle (G) drive, but only a 1kb shortcut, not a zip file, which is gibberish when I try to open it either in the G drive or in my documents. I do not understand why the entire ebook did not download. That is where I am tonight. Thanks for your support.


Hudson, you shouldn't need to know the name for the router; if it's generating a WiFi network, you should see the network in your Voyage when you look in the menu under Settings > WiFi Networks. You should see a list of available networks and one should be the one your computer guy set up for you.



Hudson Owen said:


> News Flash!
> 
> The computer guy came over in the cold to fix my pc. It didn't take him long to do that, so I showed him my router that had been sitting in box for years. I can't remember why I bought it. Anyway, the guy hooked it up and gave me a home name and password, I think. Now I have my own wifi. I'll work with it tonight and see if I can register my Kindle Paperwhite.


Tap on the network you want (or think it is) and enter your password.

As for the downloads--where are you downloading the books from? If from Amazon, they don't come down as a zip file.

Betsy


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Sorry you hab a code, Betsy.  I'm at work now so the Kindle is not in front of me.  Yes, I'm downloading from Amazon.  What file extension should I expect?  And what is this Voyage you are talking about?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson Owen said:


> Sorry you hab a code, Betsy. I'm at work now so the Kindle is not in front of me. Yes, I'm downloading from Amazon. What file extension should I expect? And what is this Voyage you are talking about?


She means your paperwhite. 
Now all wifi networks have names. Under the wireless setting, it should be the top one.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Forget wifi for now.  Can anyone give me simple A B C steps for downloading an e-book from the amazon site via USB cable and into the Kindle.  What kind of file should I expect?  The whole book with what kind of file extension?  Thanks.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Log into your amazon account. Purchase a book or go to Manage Your Content and Devices if you wish to download a book you already purchased. Once you select your book, there will be a question as to how you want it delivered. Choose download to kindle via USB (may be worded a little different). After that, there will be a question as to which kindle you want to transfer the file to. Choose your PW. Then the file will start downloading to your computer (you need to know which folder it downloads to).  It is usually an *.azw file. Connect your PW via USB to your computer. Through your explorer window, double click on the kindle icon/drive. There will be a folder called documents. Drag the *.azw file to the documents folder. Eject your kindle. The book should now be in your kindle!

Someone may be able to do screen prints but this is essentially the process. Have fun learning - you will be an expert in no time.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

Brownskins said:


> Log into your amazon account. Purchase a book or go to Manage Your Content and Devices if you wish to download a book you already purchased. Once you select your book, there will be a question as to how you want it delivered. Choose download to kindle via USB (may be worded a little different). After that, there will be a question as to which kindle you want to transfer the file to. Choose your PW. Then the file will start downloading to your computer (you need to know which folder it downloads to). It is usually an *.azw file. Connect your PW via USB to your computer. Through your explorer window, double click on the kindle icon/drive. There will be a folder called documents. Drag the *.azw file to the documents folder. Eject your kindle. The book should now be in your kindle!
> 
> Someone may be able to do screen prints but this is essentially the process. Have fun learning - you will be an expert in no time.


For anyone still following this thread, I am able to copy the downloaded book file to the Kindle (G drive, and transfer it into documents, but alas, it comes out as a shortcut. I don't select shortcut, so why do I get one? The instruction file exists in full *.azw file--why not the book I downloaded? I'm one click away from getting this right.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hudson, 
Can you see the file sizes?    Sideload the bigger one.
Oh wait.    When you download the book from Amazon are you using the transfer from computer?  
Make sure the device you want is highlighted.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hudson Owen said:


> For anyone still following this thread, I am able to copy the downloaded book file to the Kindle (G drive, and transfer it into documents, but alas, it comes out as a shortcut. I don't select shortcut, so why do I get one? The instruction file exists in full *.azw file--why not the book I downloaded? I'm one click away from getting this right.


I don't know about you, but sometimes I need a visual.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=immO5ffySRo


----------

